# Treiber / Notebook Grafikkarte



## Senshi86 (17. August 2008)

Moin,

habe auch noch ein kleines Problem.
Nichts Dringendes, geht eigentlich auch so momentan recht gut, aber evtl. könnte man noch etwas mehr raus holen 
Und zwar habe ich einen Dell XPS mit einer GeForce 7900GTX Go Grafikkarte.
Da die Dell Treiber immer etwas hinterher hinken, wollte ich mir den Omega Treiber herunterladen und diesen verwenden, da er angeblich für alle Grafikkarten inklusive den Mobilvarianten sein soll. Will ich ihn jetzt aber installieren, bricht die Installation mit der Meldung ab, es hätte keine passende Hardware gefunden werden können. Jetzt frage ich mich, wieso? Ich mein ich hab ja eine 7900GTX drin, ist auch so in den Systemkomponenten geführt, das scheint den Treiber aber irgendwie recht wenig zu interessieren ...
Mit dem Dell Treiber geht es einwandfrei, dabei sieht die Installationsroutine sogar ziemlich gleich aus ...
Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## ripkens (17. August 2008)

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/


----------



## Senshi86 (17. August 2008)

Ist leider auch nichts =/
Die genaue Fehlermeldung die kommt:

"The NVIDIA Setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit."

Hier noch ein Screenshot aus dem Device Manager:
http://www.file-upload.net/member/view_4756_Untitled-2.jpg.html


----------



## darkframe (18. August 2008)

Hi,


Senshi86 hat gesagt.:


> Mit dem Dell Treiber geht es einwandfrei, dabei sieht die Installationsroutine sogar ziemlich gleich aus ...
> Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


viele Notebookhersteller nehmen kleinere bis größere Modifikationen an den Grafiktreibern vor, so dass die Originaltreiber des Grafikchipherstellers sich entweder gar nicht installieren lassen oder nur fehlerhaft funktionieren.

Für den NVidia-Chip, der in meinem Vaio verbaut ist (8600M GT), sind bei NVidia überhaupt keine Treiber zu finden.

NVidia sagt dazu: "Die GeForce Go Grafikprozessoren für Notebooks verwenden spezielle Treiber, die für Tastenkürzel, Stromsparfunktionen und bestimmte Verhaltensweisen bei Schließen des Deckels sowie Suspend/Resume-Funktionen programmiert wurden, die bei Notebooks üblich sind. Die Referenz-Grafiktreiber für Desktop-PCs, die auf der NVIDIA Treiber-Downloadseite verfügbar sind, unterstützen diese Features nicht. Daher lassen sich die NVIDIA Forceware Grafikanzeigetreiber auf den meisten Mobil-Grafikprozessoren der GeForce und Quadro Produktfamilien nicht installieren. Manche neueren Notebooks wurden jedoch auf Kompatibilität mit unseren Treibern ausgelegt." Der Text erscheint auch auf der Treiberseite für Geforce M.

Warum auch wechseln, wenn der alte Treiber läuft? Ein neuer Treiber bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig eine Leistungssteigerung. Der alte Satz "never change a running system" kommt auch nicht von ungefähr


----------



## Crav3X (18. August 2008)

Hier gibts eine kleine Anleitung wie man sich selbst ein Treiber für sein Notebook zusammen bauen kann... ist relativ einfach... Der Autor gibt aber keinerlei Garantie auf Funktionalität,

Also ausprobieren 

Werde es bei mir auch mal testen... da ich für meine Graka auch keine Treiber finde...

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456670


----------

